# Nation marks grim milestone



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hugs from total strangers. Random people dropping off baked goods. Countless expressions of gratitude.

Public safety officials were showered with unadulterated praise and adoration after the terrorist attacks on Sept. 11, 2001, resulted in the deaths of 343 New York City firefighters and 60 police and port authority officers.

But now, nine years later, have the public's warm feelings worn off with the passage of time?

"I used to get people saying thank you and lots of honks and waves when they'd see the memorial on the back of my car, but not so much anymore," said Kevin McElligatt, 49, a retired assistant captain who worked in the Piermont Fire Department in Rockland, N.Y.

Nation marks grim milestone | CapeCodOnline.com


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Most of the sheep went back to grazing ....as long as no one is shitting in their food they could care less.:stomp:


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Most of the sheep went back to grazing ....as long as no one is shitting in their food they could care less.:stomp:


Gods honest truth right there Jap... Everyone is suspect these days. Unless your somehow invited into my twisted little world, you are a suspect.


----------

